# Horizontal Mill



## esteam (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw very good looking horizontal mill engines in the forum nowadays. I was working on my mill engine last week. And I finished finally. I hope you like this one too. Here are the photos;

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontal/?action=view&current=DSCN7181.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontal/?action=view&current=DSCN7195.jpg

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontal/?action=view&current=DSCN7205.jpg

And videos;

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontal/?action=view&current=DSCN7212.flv

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/horizontal/?action=view&current=DSCN7213-1.flv

Best regards

Erdem


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 29, 2009)

That engine looks pretty sweet !! Is that all brass or a really nice paint job ?? Looks like a pretty good runner too !!:bow:

Mike


----------



## black85vette (Sep 29, 2009)

Good looking job.  Thm:  Like what you did with the flywheel. Is that a logo on the valve assembly?


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 29, 2009)

A very nice looking job on your engine. That's a nice touch with the clear cover on the valve chest.
gbritnell


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful. I was just saying on another thread how much I like these kinds of engines. Thanks for posting. Great video too.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice engine Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 30, 2009)

Ah, with all of the new equipment threads popping up, when I saw this thread title, I thought someone had added a Horizontal Mill to their machine collection.

Nice-looking engine, though, very impressive. :bow: I'd like to see it running.


----------



## joe d (Sep 30, 2009)

Erdem

Very nice job indeed! Thanks for showing it to us.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## esteam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi friends,

Thank you all for your comments. I like this kind of engines too. That's why I start to build Elmer's no:41 factory engine.

Thanks again.

Regards 

Erdem


----------

